# μακαριστός - happy, deceased



## renatapatry

Dear all,

Could you, please, help me understand this word: "μακαριστός"? Does it come from _μακαριοσ (_happy_)  _or _μακαριτισ (_deceased_)?_
I found it in the title of a book about a Saint,   therefore my doubt: happy or deceased?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Perseas

Both words are cognate.
«μακαριστός» is mostly used today for clergymen who have died. Its initial meaning was "happy, blissful".
«μακαρίτης» is any person that has died, but its initial meaning was "happy, blissful".


----------



## konos

Just a short note,
it basically means that those who have died have left this pointless world, and are now in heaven, therefore they are happy.


----------



## bearded

I would like to receive some precisions concerning the stress in the word _makaristós.  _The superlative of _makàrios _should sound _makàristos_, if I'm not mistaken, and _makaristós _sounds like the past participle - or, more exactly - a 'passive verbal adjective' from a (existing? 'to beatify'?) verb _makarìzo.  _Is this correct?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> - or, more exactly - a 'passive verbal adjective' from a (existing? 'to beatify'?) verb _makarìzo.  _Is this correct?


Yes, that‘s right.



bearded said:


> The superlative of _makàrios _should sound _makàristos_,


μακαριώτατος


----------



## bearded

Thank you for the correction, Perseas. And is the verb _makarìzo _(still) in use?


----------



## Perseas

Yes, it is but I guess its synonym «καλοτυχίζω» is more.


----------



## bearded

S'efcharisto kai pali.


----------

